# General rules for internet dating..



## Fuscus (Apr 20, 2006)

Attractive.
Single.
Mentally stable.

Pick two.


----------



## Kersten (Apr 20, 2006)

pmfsl....that'll never happen :shock:


----------



## pythonkisses (Apr 20, 2006)

Attractive. 
Single. 

must love pythons hehehehehehe

Net Dating is a nightmare


----------



## Hickson (Apr 20, 2006)

Single.

The other two are debatable.

Very debatable.



Hix


----------



## Magpie (Apr 20, 2006)

Fuscus said:


> Attractive.
> Single.
> Mentally stable.




Hey, you've just described me in four words.
Except I'm married

and Ugly

and ... well....


----------



## NaughtyByNature (Apr 20, 2006)

lol and Someone that aint obsessed with Ivan Milat


----------



## AntaresiaLady (Apr 20, 2006)

Met my husband on the net...we've been happily married for five years this year, together for six years all up. 

Sometimes it works! 

That helps Snakegirl...or someone whos infatuated with Martin Bryant...Scary Scary!


----------



## moosenoose (Apr 20, 2006)

Snake_Girl said:


> lol and Someone that aint obsessed with Ivan Milat



Nah not Ivan Milat, but I've often fantasized about running around with the flesh of one of my victims draped over my face and making weird bleating noises....but I'm married so I guess it sort of cancels me out - Sorry girls!  :lol:


----------



## Kersten (Apr 20, 2006)

Damn :shock: How could the single girls pass THAT up! :roll: :lol:


----------



## moosenoose (Apr 20, 2006)

hehe Oh well, you get that! :lol:


----------



## salebrosus (Apr 20, 2006)

Mentally Stable is not the usualy pre-requisite for interent dating :twisted:

Simone


----------



## Parko (Apr 20, 2006)

Snake_Girl said:


> lol and Someone that aint obsessed with Ivan Milat



I'm not obsessed by sicko killers. But i am obsessed by primal cold blooded beasts that kill and devour cute furry little animals, that is perfectly healthy, right? :twisted:


----------



## moosenoose (Apr 20, 2006)

Here's me doing a spot of gardening over the weekend  Attractive bugger aren't I?


----------



## Parko (Apr 20, 2006)

hmmm, you appear to be a little red x in a white square.... I guess some ppl may find that attractive.


----------



## DrOsteo (Apr 20, 2006)

a birdie tells me that Ouzo met Souly on the net.......................................


----------



## olivehydra (Apr 20, 2006)

DrOsteo said:


> a birdie tells me that Ouzo met Souly on the net.......................................



Thats where I met Souly too :shock: tramp.


----------



## NaughtyByNature (Apr 20, 2006)

Parko said:


> Snake_Girl said:
> 
> 
> > lol and Someone that aint obsessed with Ivan Milat
> ...



Aint we all :shock:


----------



## Kersten (Apr 20, 2006)

Snake_Girl said:


> Parko said:
> 
> 
> > Snake_Girl said:
> ...



My six year old daughter watches a coastal nail a cute little fluffy chick and she says "COOOOOOOL!" with the same enthusiasm that the Manson girls mustered at Sharon Tate's. Forget how disturbing us adult herp lovers are....I sleep with BOTH eyes open around my kids :shock: :lol:


----------



## moosenoose (Apr 20, 2006)

olivehydra said:


> DrOsteo said:
> 
> 
> > a birdie tells me that Ouzo met Souly on the net.......................................
> ...



:shock: God! That's where I met him also!


----------



## NaughtyByNature (Apr 20, 2006)

> My six year old daughter watches a coastal nail a cute little fluffy chick and she says "COOOOOOOL!" with the same enthusiasm that the Manson girls mustered at Sharon Tate's. Forget how disturbing us adult herp lovers are....I sleep with BOTH eyes open around my kids



Ya Im with you Kerstan, my little ones will pack all toys away just to watch our Python eat ( its a main attraction )


The Kids we're breading these day's :wink:


----------



## cris (Apr 20, 2006)

> Attractive.
> Single.
> Mentally stable.
> 
> Pick two.


If i can only have two from that list, i will take 2 attractive girls thanks 8) (wakes up) :cry: 



> I'm not obsessed by sicko killers. But i am obsessed by primal cold blooded beasts that kill and devour cute furry little animals, that is perfectly healthy, right?



It might just be the ppl i hang around but whenever i show someone my reptiles almost everyone asks if they can see them kill stuff.
I dont really think such an interest is unatural just some see it as bad.
Seeing an animal hunt and nail some food is entertaining and educational IMO
Seeing a cat, human or orca torture an animal makes me feel a bit sick tho :x


----------



## Kersten (Apr 20, 2006)

Here we go again....Purps hun, pass the vodka, I've got a slice of jamaican chocolate cheesecake with your name on it


----------



## Parko (Apr 20, 2006)

Yeah i know Cris, i was just kidding around mate. I must admit though predators have always held far more interest for me than herbivores, not because i'm a cruel person though. Some people absolutely love horror movies, whereas i find them somewhat ''annoying'', those that love them are usually just perfectly average people. It is a hard question to answer though if someone asks ''why do you like predators more than herbivores?''


----------



## Kersten (Apr 20, 2006)

Because there's blood :shock: 

(yes I'm joking.................................)


----------



## purplefunkything (Apr 20, 2006)

jamaican chocolate cheescake!!!! :shock: ...drool.....sod the popcorn, you're on


----------



## NaughtyByNature (Apr 21, 2006)

I say leave the pop corn just bring the Cheese cake and Vodka


----------



## crackers (Apr 21, 2006)

cheesecake??? lets talk about these two attractive girls :lol: 


yes im married :roll: cant you tell


----------



## Kersten (Apr 21, 2006)

It was on the tip of my tongue to say that at I have one out of three of the prerequisites....but then I thought long and hard about my mental stability and well.... :roll:


----------



## OuZo (Apr 21, 2006)

> Thats where I met Souly too :shock: tramp



I'll say! But I guess after all, I am the original...and the best 8)


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2006)

Rules for Internet dating :roll: 

Not that Im interested... I get into enough trouble as it is thanks 

But....
It would have to attractive (forget the other two options, this is the only one that matters)
mainly becuase I"m superficial and always attracted to a hot body and a pretty face  

doesn't bother me if their married (as long as the husband doesn't find out)
and who cares if their mentally unstable :roll: as long as their cute :lol:


----------



## AntaresiaLady (Apr 21, 2006)

Theres Jamaican Cheesecake? 

Or is that just a metaphor for a hot looking Jamaican fellow...no..I think that would be Jamaican BEEFCAKE. 

Hmmm...


----------



## Kersten (Apr 21, 2006)

Lol no it's not a metaphor  They sell them at the cheesecake shop


----------



## AntaresiaLady (Apr 21, 2006)

LOL Kersten...Fair enough...a girl can hope!


----------



## westaussie (Apr 21, 2006)

internet dating - I look for a reptile lovin nymphett that wants to travel around W.A catchin snakes in a short skirt.
No luck so far..... I got more chance hookin up with the easter bunny. ( How do ya like ya eggs in the morning? not bloody chocalate again)

oh well leave tomorrow morning for another 2 week pilbara run, maybe I will find her on a beach at coral bay.


----------



## Samma3l (Apr 21, 2006)

Internet dating is just as bad as dating someone you met at the pub.

Theres no guarantee of quality when you cant see them properly


----------



## PremierPythons (Apr 22, 2006)

I found my soon to be wife on the internet.. Hell it is amazing the bloody weird people you find on here.... LOL


----------



## purplefunkything (Apr 22, 2006)

Colin said:


> and who cares if their mentally unstable :roll: as long as their cute :lol:




jeeezzzzzz colin, best you nip down to the vid shop and hire Fatal Attraction just to refresh your memory....theres bunny action in there to as i recall...although i dont think she was heating it up for her pet python......


----------



## Kersten (Apr 22, 2006)

PMSL Purps, I call the mentally unhinged girlfriends of my male friends "Bunny Boilers"


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2006)

> jeeezzzzzz colin, best you nip down to the vid shop and hire Fatal Attraction just to refresh your memory....



pmsl at purplefunkything :lol: what's the use in that purps? I just never learn :lol:


----------



## Kersten (Apr 24, 2006)

You would if it was a snake that got boiled :shock:


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2006)

> You would if it was a snake that got boiled



 ha... well if anyone injured my snakes they would be taken for a bush walk and introduced to my two good mates.... smith and wesson :twisted:


----------



## Kersten (Apr 24, 2006)

Well gosh durn it now Cletus....iffen folks do bad stuff here we just feed em to tha pigs hyuk hyuk


----------

